# Godus - The next Populous



## krischle (6. Dezember 2012)

[font="verdana, sans-serif"]Was haltet ihr vom Populous Remake "GODUS[/font][font="verdana, sans-serif"]"? Freut ihr euch auf ein Remake und habt ihr darauf geboten?[/font]
[font="verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="verdana, sans-serif"]Gestern erschien ein neues Video wo man die ersten Spielszenen sah. Ist zwar noch ein früher Prototyp, aber mir pers. gefällt es es schon, mal sehen was die noch die Tage an neue Szenen zeigen![/font]

Erste Szenen vom Prototypen
[font="verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="verdana, sans-serif"]Hier ein Bild was eine Massenschlacht zeigt[/font]
[font="verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="verdana, sans-serif"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/font]


----------



## teroa (4. Januar 2013)

naja es ist Molyneux da erwarte ich nicht mehr viel,da ist in den letzten 10+ jahren nix gescheitets ,mehr gekomm...


----------



## Tikume (14. September 2013)

Early Access ist am Start und die Backer haben auch einen Steam Key bekommen natürlich.
Aus "mal ganz kurz reingucken" und "mhm irgendwie langweilig" wurden dann irgendwie 1 1/2 Stunden.
Ich habe nicht alles kapiert, z.B. ist mir der Sinn des Totems unklar, aber das wird schon.

Den Kauf (wie eigentlich bei dem ganzen Eary Access Kram) würde ich aktuell noch nicht empfehlen, wartet lieber mal bis das Ding fertig ist.


----------

